# Lost the post...here we go again



## jd56 (Jul 17, 2012)

Spaceliner rear tailight lenses....are these correct for a Spaceliner or an add on?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2012)

Those look exactly like the red lenses from 6v. hand lanterns....


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 21, 2012)

From what I see in the catalog pages, the early Flightliners had twin tailights, replaced in 1961 by one big lens. I'd expect the Spaceliners to have something similar.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 21, 2012)

yeah i tought they were add ons.
Thanks for the replies guys.


----------

